# Gentoolkit

## kosovafan

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade mein Netbook mit Gentoo zu installieren. Ich habe die make.conf und die package.use

einfach auf das Netbook kopiert und angepasst. Jetzt installierte ich gentoolkit und beim Aufruf erhalte ich 

aber lediglich:

```

gentoo-mobile ~ # equery u nginx

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/equery", line 38, in <module>

    equery.main()

  File "/usr/lib/python3.1/site-packages/gentoolkit/equery/__init__.py", line 352, in main

    loaded_module.main(module_args)

  File "/usr/lib/python3.1/site-packages/gentoolkit/equery/uses.py", line 287, in main

    output = get_output_descriptions(pkg, global_usedesc)

  File "/usr/lib/python3.1/site-packages/gentoolkit/equery/uses.py", line 172, in get_output_descriptions

    if pkg.metadata is None:

  File "/usr/lib/python3.1/site-packages/gentoolkit/package.py", line 102, in metadata

    from gentoolkit.metadata import MetaData

  File "/usr/lib/python3.1/site-packages/gentoolkit/metadata.py", line 45, in <module>

    import xml.etree.cElementTree as etree

  File "/usr/lib/python3.1/xml/etree/cElementTree.py", line 3, in <module>

    from _elementtree import *

ImportError: No module named _elementtree

```

Kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben woran das liegt.

MFG

Silvio

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast Du python ohne xml Useflag gebaut?

Wenn ja, füge das bitte hinzu und installiere python neu.

----------

## Finswimmer

Moved from Deutsche Dokumentation to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Mach mal ein eselect python list

Ist der Stern bei 2.7 oder bei 3.2? Wenn er bei 3.2 ist, mach ein eselect python set 1 und dann ein python-updater.

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> ... mach ein eselect python set 1 ...

  Würde ich so pauschal nicht empfehlen, denn es ist ja gar nicht bekannt Welche Version set [1] wirklich ist. Bei den fünf python Versionen die aktuell im Tree verfügbar sind könnte es ansonsten auch python2.5 werden  :Wink: 

Mit eselect kann auch direkt die gewünschte Version gesetzt werden, also zb 

```
eselect python set python2.7
```

Aber:

Leider hat sich der Thread Autor ja nicht mehr gemeldet - der Tipp von Finswimmer, python mit xml USE zu bauen war schon goldrichtig.

Zudem ist der Thread schon ein paar Monate alt - und das "Problem" das es in den stage3 Archiven im Januar/Februar gab sollte es längst nicht mehr geben. 

Sprich dieser Thread ist vermutlich eine "ungelöste" Leiche   :Razz: 

----------

